# New (to Us) Outback!



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Our family has recently obtained our first travel trailer, a 2005 Outback 28BHS. To date we have been out on four "weekend" camping trips with it and we love it.
We have three boys and thus wanted something with enough dedicated beds to fulfill our needs and the Outback does that nicely. Our 12 year old has the top bunk for himself with a privacy curtain we installed shortly after buying the unit. Our 4 year old and 2 year old share the bottom bunk, the wife and I get the front bed.

The trailer seems to have been very well cared for and shows little or no signs of wear. It's well equipped and I don't know if everything was standard equipment or some of it was optional. There's an outside cooking unit on the side, an outside shower and a sliding storage tray to mention a few. It went through a dealer's inspection before being offered for sale. The tires are new Goodyears, our hitch is a Husky weight distribution with a friction anti-sway bar.

Our tow vehicle is a 2003 E-150 Ford van with the Chateau package and factory towing package. The 5.4 V-8 engine has good power for the towing job and has been enhanced by the change to a 4.10:1 set of rear gears. A Hayes brake controller does the brake control chores. I'm pleased with the towing capability but a little better mileage while towing would be nice. I usually tow around 60mph and get 8-9mpg.

I'll be viewing the forums for tips on camping, towing and maintenance.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

RLP14,

Welcome to OUTBACKERS.  Sounds like you have the OB bug.







Enjoy your trailer.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! We have the 28BHS also and just love it! My 12 yr. old daughter sleeps on the top bunk too, but there would be no way on God's green Earth that my 15 and 8 yr. boys would bunk together on the bottom, and my 8 yr. old has taken it upon himself to claim the whole queen bed!

Beware ...this site is addicting!

Best of luck with it!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome to the group! The good times are only beginning for the family! Enjoy!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the cult, I mean group! sounds like you have a good combination and you can't go wrong with that engine, it will last forever.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new trailer, and welcome! Question, is the 4.10 upgrade a recent upgrade or was that on there before you bought the trailer. The reason I ask is because I have thought about going from 3.73s on my truck to 4.10s. It is an '06 with the 5.4 as well. I average 9MPG right now.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Juan said:


> Congrats on the new trailer, and welcome! Question, is the 4.10 upgrade a recent upgrade or was that on there before you bought the trailer. The reason I ask is because I have thought about going from 3.73s on my truck to 4.10s. It is an '06 with the 5.4 as well. I average 9MPG right now.


Thanks! The 4.10 gears came after the trailer was purchased. We made a test pull with it and then took it camping once with the stock 3.55 gears. As recommended by the owner's manual I keep the overdrive locked out when towing. With the 3.55 gears it seemed that I used about all the "pull" the van had 
to offer. It could pull the trailer at highway speeds but seemed to have no reserve left. The 4.10 gears give it plenty of reserve to maintain speed without running on the verge of downshifting for every moderate hill. In fact, with the new gears the van never drops back to second gear at highway speed (of course you have to consider that this is Texas and there aren't long/steep grades where I've been with it).

I don't know how much improvement the 4.10 gears would be over 3.73s. I doubt if you'd see much difference at all in the gas mileage. More likely to find it just takes less "pedal" to go where you want to go. The gear change for mine was a little over $800 and as of yet I have not gotten a programmer to correct
the speedometer which is now off by 15%. I'll be doing that soon (ah, money...money...money....always a lack of).


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new OB--- Welcome to the site & happy camping.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new TT, your family will love you for it !!

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome! We are in the "search for local camping sites" mode right now. We have reservations at a state park for the weekend of the 4th of July. That will be our 5th outing since we got the TT on Good Friday of this year.

Question for any and all. Do you ever stop adding money to these things? We've not had any failures with the unit but we have found reason to spend money...money and more money on stuff for it. First it was the awning lights (wife said we have to have those) then came the outdoor carpet and so on and on and......! Today I added the RVFlushmaster, yippee! I've always wanted to be able to see potty water running through a clear tube









JerseyGirl86: as you have the same trailer, have you made any modifications to yours? We've only added a privacy curtain to the top bunk...so far.

Again, to all, thanks for the warm welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome !!

4.10's are sooooo Nice !


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have another Texan on board!

Make sure you keep an eye out for Texas rallies! BTW, you just missed one.

Mark


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Just because you bought an outback doesnt mean you are done. Like you are finding out, its all about the mods after it! Electric Jacks, converting useless drawers to real drawers. Making rails for bunks, lights for awnings, roller tracks for custom storage area in compartments...

The list goes on and on and on and on. Just visit the mod's section and see what some others have done.

Kos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new to outbackers.com myself and have a 2005 28BHS as well. I'm currenlty researching "mods" that I want to do as well.. First need to install a prodigy brake control and purchase an Equal-I-Zer for my TV. The first mod I want to do is a installing a battery switch. When I'm ready for that, will definitely ask everyone for pointers!


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome and Happy Camping! My kids are excited about going Outbacking! Enjoy.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

RLP,
Welcome fellow Texan to Outbackers!

What part of Texas are you from?

Be sure and check out the post for the Fall Rally in Fredricksburg. Lots of fun and good people.

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Texas Friends said:


> RLP,
> Welcome fellow Texan to Outbackers!
> 
> What part of Texas are you from?
> ...


Hi! We're about 25 miles south of Fort Worth, just outside of Joshua, TX.
We have talked about the Fredricksburg event but I doubt we will make it due to time and $$$ issues. Hopefully we can make it to a rally next year!

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

RLP14 said:


> Our family has recently obtained our first travel trailer, a 2005 Outback 28BHS. To date we have been out on four "weekend" camping trips with it and we love it.
> 
> *The trailer seems to have been very well cared for and shows little or no signs of wear. It's well equipped and I don't know if everything was standard equipment or some of it was optional.* There's an outside cooking unit on the side, an outside shower and a sliding storage tray to mention a few. It went through a dealer's inspection before being offered for sale. The tires are new Goodyears, our hitch is a Husky weight distribution with a friction anti-sway bar.


Congrats! - sounds like your off to a good start - its always great when you find something that is in great shape and well taken care of!! Hope you have many a good memories in your 28BHS!!


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome. There are alot of helpfull & intelligent people on this site. Glad to have you aboard. Any questions you may have I am sure will be answered.


----------

